# Snails with Breeding Bettas



## Landon (Feb 16, 2005)

Does anyone know if it is ok to keep two apple snails (about one inch in length) with in a breeding tank? The tank is moderatly planted with live and fake plants (yes I know snails consume plants). There is a large buble nest constructed, I do not want the snails to destroy it, and when the bettas eggs are placed with in the nest are the snails going to consume the eggs? I need the snails in order to consume the un eaten food with in the 10 gallon tank so that I may not have to disturb the nest while cleaning the tank, now the snails could take care of this. What do you all think?


----------



## Landon (Feb 16, 2005)

Also, one more quesion; snails do not require a source of filtration or areation do they?


----------



## (RC) (Jan 18, 2005)

I have snails in all my tanks without any problem.


RC


----------

